# Bottle cleaning service in Central Florida?



## karleenhiggins (Aug 4, 2017)

I have two old brewery bottles that have personal importance to my family.  I have tried many different methods to clean them myself.  There is progress but I would like to find a service in the Orlando-Ocala area that I can send them to for additional cleaning/polishing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Auburnbeer (Jun 2, 2021)

karleenhiggins said:


> I have two old brewery bottles that have personal importance to my family.  I have tried many different methods to clean them myself.  There is progress but I would like to find a service in the Orlando-Ocala area that I can send them to for additional cleaning/polishing.  Any suggestions?


Hi 
Did you have any luck finding someone? Please let me know.
Scott (scottiedvc@yahoo.com)


----------

